# Humming / Buzzing noise Sage Barista Pro steaming



## Humming bee (9 mo ago)

Hi all,


So I have bought this refurbished Sage barista pro and I noticed this humming sound from the pump.

So it goes like "knocking" as i expected, but then after 20 seconds i startsstarts humming, then it continues to exchange between the humming and knocking.

Is this normal? Seems very odd to me.

Here is a link to a demonstration:









Sage barista pro humming buzzing sound when steaming







youtube.com


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Hard to say. I occasionally hear odd unusual noises from my Pro, although I don't recall this particular one. Might be worth a clean and descale, just in case, although I'm not sure it'll make any difference


----------

